# Trung Nguyen Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Everybody

We are No.1 Coffee shop in Vietnam.

Welcome to our shop and try different taste - Vietnamese coffee.

Please, see link below to know more detail about us,*

http://www.trungnguyen.com.vn/en/default.aspx?c=15

&#8230;

More...


----------

